# DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle



## Martin67 (20. Januar 2009)

*Hallo.Kennt jemand diese Rolle von* *Dam und diese Sänger Rolle **Sänger Ultra Tec Big Runner?Kann mir jemand berichten?Danke.Martin.*


----------



## D.A.M (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo die Rolle kenne ich ja habe sie ca 4 Monate gefischt habe mir dann aber die DAM Quick Finessa 440 FS gekauft die ist besser wie die HPN 650 .
Ich würde dir die Finessa 440 FS raten wenn du nicht soviel geld ausgeben möchtest die Kostet so um die 50 Euro im Netz .
Nun habe ich aber die Quick Chrome DURA 1060 FS für 135 Euro gekauft ist eine SUPER Rolle :m da kann man das Geld auch schon mal für die Rolle hinlegen .

Ach so zu Sänger kann leider nichts sagen 
Habe alles von D.A.M & M.A.D


----------



## luecke3.0 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,
die DAM HPN und Finessa sollen echt gut sein, hab sie leider nicht selbst.
Die Sänger hatte ich mal -> Naja, vom Grundprinzip ne recht robust erscheinende Rolle, die Schnurverlegung ist aber ne Katastrophe, mußte erstmal 2 Unterlegscheiben unter die Spule legen damit das Ergebnis einigermassen akzeptabel war. Die hat ständig Perücken verursacht -> Ist halt ne zugekaufte China Freilaufrolle ohne irgendwelches europäisches KnowHow, einfach Sänger draufgedruckt und fertig.
Die Sänger ist übrigens bis auf ein paar Ausstattungsmerkmale identisch mit der BAT Endura und der Kogha Crown und noch ein paar anderen Rollen.

Die DAM-Rollen sind ja wenigstens noch in Deutschland entwickelt worden.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Martin67 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo.Ich bedanke mich für Eure antworten.Ich tendiere in Richtung DAM.Ich habe noch eine Rolle gefunden *DAM Quick Finessa FS 765 Blau.*Kent jemand vielleicht auch diese Rolle.Gruß Martin


----------



## D.A.M (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*



Martin67 schrieb:


> Hallo.Ich bedanke mich für Eure antworten.Ich tendiere in Richtung DAM.Ich habe noch eine Rolle gefunden *DAM Quick Finessa FS 765 Blau.*Kent jemand vielleicht auch diese Rolle.Gruß Martin


 
Ja ist auch ne gute Rolle aber wenn du die kaufst da kaufe dir lieber gleich die FS 780 Kostet so um die 50 euro +- da gehen glaube 280 meter 0,50 Mono drauf und ist auch ne Freilaufrolle und bekommste auch in Blau


----------



## Jonny.Blue (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo Martin, wenn du mir nochmal einen Tag zeit lässt schau ich bei mir im Keller nach, ich habe sämtliche DAM quick finessa, und auch ne Blaue, etwas kleiner, als die 440! Ich glaube für die blaue habe ich auch mal mehr als 40 euro bezahlt. allerdings muss ich sagen lt. preisschilder waren die immer 50 % reduziert und ich hatte och nicht wirklich Angelerfahrung und habe mir etlisches aufschwatzen lassen. da mal 40, da auch mal, ruck zuck hätte ich mir ne gescheite kaufen Können. Anfürsich ist die Rolle ok, wenn man noch nichts besseres gefischt hat. 

Aber wenn hier einer ne Rolle von mir haben will einfach ne PN. Die Rollen sind eigentlich wenig gefischt worden (2008 im April gekauft-bis Oktober gefischt)
Genaue Namen kann ich hier noch rein schreiben

Liebe Grüße Jonny


----------



## luecke3.0 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,
die 65er und 80er Modelle sind bei DAM normalerweise identisch, da sind nur die Spulen bei der 80er weiter eingeschnürt, deswegen sind die 65er Modelle auch schwerer als die 80er.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Martin67 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo.Die Finessa 440 hat zu wenig schnurfassung für mich.Deswegen dachte ich an HPN FS 650 oder 680.Danke jetzt weis ich wieso ist 680 leichter.Gruß Martin


----------



## chub24 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Hallo 

Angelsport Schimer hat in seiner Aktuellen Sonderliste wahnsinns Rollenangebote:

z.b:


*DAM FINESSA FS 700* 


*34,99 €* 

*OKUMA POWER LINER BAITFEEDER:*


*79,95€*

*UND UND UND ............................. #g*


----------



## darth carper (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

Die Powerliner ist mit 79,95 aber nicht günstig. Das geht noch deutlich billiger.


----------



## luecke3.0 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*

@Martin
Guck mal bei Askari im Online Shop, da sind z.Zt. recht viele große DAM-Rollen im ANgebot bzw. recht günstig u.a. die Quick space Modelle.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Martin67 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM Quick HPN FS 650 Freilaufrolle*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Martin
> Guck mal bei Askari im Online Shop, da sind z.Zt. recht viele große DAM-Rollen im ANgebot bzw. recht günstig u.a. die Quick space Modelle.
> 
> Gruß
> Lücke


Hallo.Ich habe bei Askari diese Blaue DAM gesehen deswegen habe ich um Hilfe gefragt weil ich bin am überlegen ob soll ich HPN FS 650 oder 680 oder Finesa FS 765 Blau Hollen.Ich danke für Eure antworten.Gruß Martin


----------

